# Signing a contract and changing mind



## curious123 (May 24, 2013)

I have been offered a primary teaching job in DUbai. I am strongly considering it, but am wondering if I sign the contract, scan and send it back, is that me locked into a two year contract? What if something better comes along? Can I change my mind?


----------



## curious123 (May 24, 2013)

...


----------



## curious123 (May 24, 2013)

will you pm me? new to this and cant figure it out


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

curious123 said:


> I have been offered a primary teaching job in DUbai. I am strongly considering it, but am wondering if I sign the contract, scan and send it back, is that me locked into a two year contract? What if something better comes along? Can I change my mind?


You would not be locked into the two year contract unless you sign another document which would be your MOL (ministry of labor) contract. This happens at the time of processing of visa, which would happen when you arrive here. So basically, until the time that your employment visa processes have been started you are free to change your mind. 

In the interest of painting a complete picture, most employers also have a probationary period, usually 3-6 months (but depends on individual policy), within which either the employer or the employee can request for relief from employment without any repercussions or dues (EOS/LS) being owed.


----------



## curious123 (May 24, 2013)

saraswat said:


> You would not be locked into the two year contract unless you sign another document which would be your MOL (ministry of labor) contract. This happens at the time of processing of visa, which would happen when you arrive here. So basically, until the time that your employment visa processes have been started you are free to change your mind.
> 
> In the interest of painting a complete picture, most employers also have a probationary period, usually 3-6 months (but depends on individual policy), within which either the employer or the employee can request for relief from employment without any repercussions or dues (EOS/LS) being owed.


Thanks so much. That's very helpful. Leaves me under much less pressure also to feel I have to decide for sure because I am hearing very mixed reports about the school I have been offered.


----------



## gionni_l (Dec 10, 2011)

saraswat said:


> In the interest of painting a complete picture, most employers also have a probationary period, usually 3-6 months (but depends on individual policy), within which either the employer or the employee can request for relief from employment without any repercussions or dues (EOS/LS) being owed.


When resigning during probationary don't you get 6month automatic MOL ban anyway?

Altough I understand that this might no be impacting the ability of other parties in a freezone to process your employment, as it's a different authority issuing the labour card, it still looks a big hassle.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

gionni_l said:


> When resigning during probationary don't you get 6month automatic MOL ban anyway?
> 
> Although I understand that this might no be impacting the ability of other parties in a free-zone to process your employment, as it's a different authority issuing the labour card, it still looks a big hassle.


Yes that would still apply, sorry for the confusion, by repercussions I mean the employee can leave immediately without a notice period needing to be served, and vice-versa. Also the ban can be removed if the minimums are met .. a hassle yes but then bureaucracy everywhere is a hassle lol.


----------



## curious123 (May 24, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Yes that would still apply, sorry for the confusion, by repercussions I mean the employee can leave immediately without a notice period needing to be served, and vice-versa. Also the ban can be removed if the minimums are met .. a hassle yes but then bureaucracy everywhere is a hassle lol.


I'm not concerned about the probationary period. It's more to have the freedom in the next month to keep job searching. So I have a bit of time before I would sign that document. I'm content with that


----------

